

Show HN: Startup Tools List - Procrastes
https://github.com/BrightCanopy/startup-tools

======
Procrastes
OP here. Nothing to promote, just replacing my bookmarks with a collaborative
list, so I can share what I run across and learn about new tools or services
from other people.

